

Latest SpaceX Landing Restoration Video - MichaelAO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-DWm7nQwy4&feature=youtu.be

======
MichaelAO
More technical info here:
[http://spacexlanding.wikispaces.com/](http://spacexlanding.wikispaces.com/)

